# War Grave scandal



## oldscrote (Nov 28, 2011)

With all the problems of the scrap metal industry with the scum ripping houses churches war memorials and so on off for highly profitable metals,surely the government should not be setting an example by allowing this sacrilege to go ahead

http://www.private-eye.co.uk/sections.php?section_link=in_the_back&


----------



## theartist (Nov 28, 2011)

as an ex. merchant seaman i think the sale of these wrecks stinks, of rotten money.


----------



## smiler (Nov 28, 2011)

You’ll get no argument from me, but flogging of ships that are designated as War Grave is much lower than even I thought politicians could get, my naivety frightens me. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 29, 2011)

smiler said:


> ...much lower than even I thought politicians could get...


I can't recall who said it, but I quote...
"We are ruled by the least among us."

Cheers for the link, Olds. I was too angry to reply to it earlier. 

EDIT: Just checked out the quote...it was Terrence Mckenna.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

The hypocrisy of these b*ggers makes me heave frankly. They slammed war graves restrictions on divers who were visiting such wrecks years ago (The Royal Oak for example) and yet they're happy to let the salvors dip in with mechanical grabs/explosives et all to rip the heart out of wrecks with hundreds of sailors still on board???

Dear oh dear. 

And they hide behind "research costs"???

I recently reported Waitrose to DEFRA for selling grossly under-sized common edible crabs but all they would do was pass the book. But you dare to speak your mind about PC subjects and "isms" then your feet don't touch the bl**dy floor!!!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 29, 2011)

i would say its nothing new , when Money is involved or mentioned


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 29, 2011)

Found out a bit more on the story here

http://1914-1918.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=169306


----------



## night crawler (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't beleve either government can't stop this desacration


----------



## theartist (Nov 29, 2011)

the p.m. could


----------

